# Sticky  Forks: Complete Axle to Crown Lengths Library



## mxracer33x (May 16, 2006)

I spent some time talking with different manufacturers about Axle to Crown Lengths. Unfortunately they dont all follow a standard, so changing from Brand A to Brand B of the same travel, can have more effect on handling than just the dampening characteristics. You could have as much as 1/2 degree variation in head tube angle using different brands with the same travel. *FOR ESTIMATING PURPOSES ONLY: Typically you can estimate a 0.5 degree (1/2 degree) change in Headtube Angle for every 10mm of Axle to Crown Length changed.*

Below is a list of Manufacturers Specified Axle to Crown Lengths. It would be great if anyone would measure their fork and list the length so it can be added in parenthesis so we can see what the margin of variance actually is. The next post gives directions on how to measure Axle to Crown Length on your fork.

Please Copy and Paste the following information into your reply and fill it out completely.

Manufacturer: 
Model Year: 
Model: 
Travel: 
Axle to Crown Length: 
Custom Work: (PUSH Industries, Garage Works, Hippie Tech, etc.)

*THIS IS NOT A COMPLETE LIST, I WILL BE ADDING TO IT FOR THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS. 29er forks and listings from DT swiss, White Bros and Maverick coming.*

*FOX* Fox Racing Shox Website
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

All models +/- 5mm

*32mm Forks*

F80: 450.9mm
F90: 460.9mm
F100: 470.9mm
F120: 490.9mm

Float, Talas, Van 130: 500.9mm
Float, Talas, Van 140: 510.9mm (08 Talas: 515mm)
Talas 150: 520.9mm

*36mm Forks*

Float, Talas, Van 160: 545.3mm

*40mm Forks*

Fox 40 180: 545.8mm
Fox 40 203: 571.2mm

*ROCKSHOX* RockShox website Axle to Crown Chart
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

All models +/- 5mm

*28mm Forks*

99-08 SID 63: 434mm
99-08 SID 80: 451mm

*32mm Forks*

Argyle 80: 471mm
Argyle 100: 491mm

SID 80: 453mm
SID 90: 463
SID 100: 473

Dart 80: 454mm
Dart 100: 471mm
Dart 120: 501mm

Tora XC/SL/RACE 80: 450mm
Tora XC/SL/RACE 100: 470mm

Tora AM 80: 459mm
Tora AM 100: 479mm
Tora AM 120: 499mm
Tora AM 130: 509mm

Recon XC/SL/RACE 80: 451mm
Recon XC/SL/RACE 100: 471mm

Recon AM 80: 459mm
Recon AM 100: 479mm
Recon AM 120: 499mm
Recon AM 130: 509mm

05-08 Reba 85: 458mm
05-08 Reba 100: 473mm
05-08 Reba 115: 488mm

Reba 80: 453mm
Reba 100: 473mm
Reba 120: 493mm

06-08 Revelation 100: 478mm
06-08 Revelation 115: 493mm
06-08 Revelation 130: 508mm

Revelation 140: 521mm
Revelation 140 w/Maxle Lite: 518

Pike 95: 473mm
Pike 140: 518mm

Boxxer Ride 130: 494mm
Boxxer & Ride 174: 544mm
Boxxer 200: 568mm

*35mm Forks*

Domain 115: 500mm
Domain 160: 545mm
Domain 180: 565mm

Lyrik 115: 500mm
Lyrik 160: 545mm

*40mm Forks*

Totem 135: 530mm
Totem 180: 565mm

*MAGURA* Magura Website
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

All models +/- 5mm

*32mm Forks*

Odur 85: 458mm
Odur 100: 473mm

Menja 85: 458mm
Menja 100: 473mm
Menja 130: 498mm

Durin 80: 453mm +/-3mm
Durin 100: 473mm +/-3mm
Durin 120: 493mm +/-3mm

Thor 140: 520mm

*36mm Forks*

Wotan 160: 540mm

*MANITOU* Manitou website
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

All models +/- 5mm

*32mm Forks*

R7 80: 456mm
R7 100: 476mm

Minute 100: 478mm
Minute 120: 498mm
Minute 130: 508mm
Minute 140: 515mm

Nixon 145: 518mm
Nixon 160: 540mm

Gold Label 80: 460mm
Gold Label 100: 480mm

*34mm Forks*

Travis Single 180: 572mm
TravisTriple 180: 562mm
TravisTriple 203: 585mm

*MARZOCCHI* Marzocchi website Axle to Crown Chart
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

All models +/- 5mm

*28mm Forks*

TXC 60: 466mm

*32mm Forks*

22 100: 479mm
22 120: 499mm

33 80: 447mm
33 100: 467mm
33 120: 487mm

44 120: 487mm
44 140: 507mm

4x 100: 490mm

Corsa 100: 467mm

DJ 100: 490mm

*35mm Forks*

55 160: 541mm
55 ATA Micro 165: 546mm

*38mm Forks*

66 180: 564mm

888 200: 567mm

*Maverick* Maverick Forks
*Current Model Year Unless Noted Otherwise*

*32mm Forks*

SC32: 495mm

DUC32: 520mm


----------



## mxracer33x (May 16, 2006)

*How to Measure your Axle to Crown Length:*

It is preferable to measure in millimeters, but anything you have can be converted with decent accuracy.

First remove the front wheel and place your thru-axle or quick release back in the fork. Pull on the lowers to make sure they are fully extended, sometimes stiction will occur and your measurement wont be accurate.

Measure from the top of the crown (bottom of Headset race), behind the Arch on the lowers, and to the center of the backside of the Axle. This should give you a measurement accurate within a couple millimeters.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Check this link for resources

http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fork_Geometry_Info


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

look on the sram website on the manufacturer section and you'll have all the RS ones


----------



## mxracer33x (May 16, 2006)

Yeah but the Sram site is way out dated for the most part. That is one of the problems I found. Ive got most of the current ones, just got a bit to get done before I can get back to filling in the blanks.

Edit: I just saw at the very bottom of the list is the full chart of just A2C lengths. RockShox A2c Chart


----------



## DarkSpot (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you so much mxracer33x !!! This is Great. U just save me a lot of time
searching for this info as i am buying a new fork. Btw, real nice bike u got there !!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

this would make a good sticky


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thread. How about some data on the cheaper forks that people would be upgrading from?? You've got the Darts covered, but how about Suntour, etc.


----------



## rhynolite (Jan 8, 2008)

Some more a2c info is available here: http://www.velik.org/components/com_mambowiki/index.php?title=AxleToCrown

upd: url fixed


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Good thread. How about some data on the cheaper forks that people would be upgrading from?? You've got the Darts covered, but how about Suntour, etc.


don't take this the wrong way, but if you have a suntour than don't worry about the axle to crown height as it has not as much of an importance


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

*a2c*



Curious-George said:


> don't take this the wrong way, but if you have a suntour than don't worry about the axle to crown height as it has not as much of an importance


Well, since all forks have an axle to crown height, I have to disagree with your statement. Maybe I just don't understand what you are trying to say. Please explain.

Actually, we should leave this thread free of this kind of discussion and let it be a gathering of data, so don't explain.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*Absolutely Bloody Marvelous!!! Brilliant Work!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool thread. Very helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtbag (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool and great :thumbsup: Thanks!

Totems are 40mm btw.


----------



## mxracer33x (May 16, 2006)

dirtbag said:


> Totems are 40mm btw.


Thanks! Its easy to miss that stuff when your going down the list.

Hopefully Ill get teh 29er stuff and a coupl more manuf. done friday. If not early next week for sure.


----------



## CTB (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for this!


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Curious-George said:


> don't take this the wrong way, but if you have a suntour than don't worry about the axle to crown height as it has not as much of an importance


So you are saying that a person upgrading from a 100mm suntour fork does not really need to care what the axle to crown figure of the old fork was when selecting a new one? 

I guess that goes for Marzocchi now too...


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry to see that DT Swiss didn't make the list.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

other aardvark said:


> Sorry to see that DT Swiss didn't make the list.


My DT Swiss EXC 150 20mm TA is 520mm (so slightly less then the official reading). Others have given the same number.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

dropadrop said:


> My DT Swiss EXC 150 20mm TA is 520mm (so slightly less then the official reading). Others have given the same number.


How are you going with EXC, worth the money???


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

other aardvark said:


> How are you going with EXC, worth the money???


It's still in the box... Hopefully I'll get it togeather today, and get to ride on the coming weekend.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

dropadrop said:


> It's still in the box... Hopefully I'll get it togeather today, and get to ride on the coming weekend.


They certainly look fantastic and Im hoping they perform as good as they look cause the light weight could put my Nomad in the sub 30 pound category.Pm me on how it goes.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*nice.*

great reference chat, just what I was looking for. thanks!!

this would be a good sticky

Porch


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Why isn't this stickied? It's super useful, yet it was almost hard to find...


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

sweet thread! really helpful for anyone looking to get a fork compatible with their frame, or vice versa. +1 to the idea of this being a Sticky.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

When this thread was written the info was hard to find, now google will give this list from 50 different places if you search for it.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, but I want it in one place...


----------



## Scottytheoneandonly (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody have measurements on the manitou 29ers? Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Stole this from RideMonkey. Some over lap but it had an older fox that I was looking for.



Superdeft said:


> *This might help:*
> 
> 2007 Models Axel to Crown
> 
> ...


----------



## gmk (Aug 17, 2007)

some measurements are really not correct
:nono:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

gmk said:


> some measurements are really not correct
> :nono:


Well thanks for correcting them...


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

2011?

Fox 32 150MM
Rockshox revelation 150mm?


----------



## dbtahoe (Sep 30, 2009)

When switching from a rigid traditional fork to a suspension fork am I correct in assuming I should remove the recommended sag height % mm's to match my existing geometry? My head is spinning.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Nsynk said:


> 2011?
> Rockshox revelation 150mm?


529 according to BTI


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

dbtahoe said:


> When switching from a rigid traditional fork to a suspension fork am I correct in assuming I should remove the recommended sag height % mm's to match my existing geometry? My head is spinning.


Pretty much yes. Even after this the geo will be slightly changed as there are a lot of situations where you are actually leaning on the fork making it compress further then sag.


----------



## shalesjr (Jun 19, 2007)

*150mm to rigid question..*

I'd like to get a rigid fork for my Evil Sovereign (26" hardtail). I currently run a 150mm Fox Float on it. Would I be better off looking for a 29er fork? Or does anyone make a rigid fork that would keep essentially the same geo of my current setup?


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

The 29er models are 30mm longer a2c than a 26in model with the same travel.

Looking through all the spec sheets, it appears that the values do not change from 2007 to 2011 for Fox, so the values posted in this thread for Fox should be valid no matter what year you have (as long as its from 2007 to 2011).

All Fox 26in 32mm forks (F-Series, FLOAT, TALAS, Vanilla) are 370.9mm plus travel a2c:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/pdf/2011_Fox_32_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf

All Fox 29in 32mm forks (F29, TALAS 29) are 400.9mm plus travela2c:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...s/pdf/2011_Fox_F29_29TALAS_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf

All Fox 36mm forks are 385.9mm plus travel a2c:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/2007_fox_forx_36_user_spec_revb.pdf
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...pdf/2011_Fox_36_160_15_TPR_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...2011_Fox_36_170-180_15_TPR_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf

Fox 40mm forks (2007 & 2011):
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/2007_fox_forx_40_user_spec_revb.pdf
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/pdf/2011_Fox_40_Forx_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf

Specs for all Fox shocks for 2007 to 2011 are available at the Fox Help tech info center:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ronabrandt said:


> 529 according to BTI


Confirmed, according to my tape measure.


----------



## crips (Jan 9, 2007)

kirkbrode said:


> Looking through all the spec sheets, it appears that the values do not change from 2007 to 2011 for Fox, so the values posted in this thread for Fox should be valid no matter what year you have (as long as its from 2007 to 2011).
> 
> All Fox 26in 32mm forks (F-Series, FLOAT, TALAS, Vanilla) are 370.9mm plus travel a2c:
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/pdf/2011_Fox_32_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf


I do not believe this is right, I am pretty sure that for a Fox 32 140 mm a-c is 525 mm if you rely on most of the geometry chart for bike with 140 mm forks equipped with Fox, it would be 511 iaw what you posted.

I was looking for a Fox 150 mm too, might it be 535 mm?


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

crips said:


> I do not believe this is right, I am pretty sure that for a Fox 32 140 mm a-c is 525 mm if you rely on most of the geometry chart for bike with 140 mm forks equipped with Fox, it would be 511 iaw what you posted.
> 
> I was looking for a Fox 150 mm too, might it be 535 mm?


I have seen those numbers before too.. (525mm a-c for a 140 mm travel shock) on bicycle manufacturer's geometry charts. I could be wrong but that may be for a fully extended/un-compressed fork (i.e. w/out sag), which is not a functional a-c length since that is not where the shock is when u ride the bike. And/or maybe the bike geometry charts include headset? I'm not sure where the discrepancy comes from.

Did u look at the spec sheets provided by Fox? Fox's spec sheet says a-c (dimension A) for a 32mm fork w/ 140mm of travel is 510.9mm (370.9+140) +/- 5mm, and 520.9mm (370.9+150) for a 150mm travel fork. I assumed this is at sag, but not totally sure on that. Note 2 does say "based on medium rider weight air pressure setting". Pressure would make no difference for a fully extended/un-compressed shock, so there is slight implication that dimension A is at sag.

Do not take my word for it. Look at the drawings and develop your own conclusions.


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

From Turner's website regarding the 2011 5.Spot geometry:
"{ Listed geometry based on a 525mm axle to crown fork with a 26"x2.3" tire, acceptable fork travel range: 130-160mm }"

Turner's 2011 build kits for the Spot include a Fox 150mm travel fork. This is where I saw 525mm, so it was for 150mm fork, not a 140mm. So the difference is only 5mm, and it falls w/in the 520.9 +/-5mm range. Anyway, I imagine Fox's engineering drawings are more precise than Turner's foot note is intended to be, so I'm sticking with 520.9mm for a Fox 32 150.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

kirkbrode said:


> I have seen those numbers before too.. (525mm a-c for a 140 mm travel shock) on bicycle manufacturer's geometry charts. I could be wrong but that may be for a fully extended/un-compressed fork (i.e. w/out sag), which is not a functional a-c length since that is not where the shock is when u ride the bike. And/or maybe the bike geometry charts include headset? I'm not sure where the discrepancy comes from.


Very few manufacturers include sagged dimensions... and giving sagged dimensions can be argued as useable as everybody uses different sag and in the end, manufacturers may go for a happy medium or the max length in the industry. That is RS, whose forks are 10mm longer than Fox'



kirkbrode said:


> Did u look at the spec sheets provided by Fox? Fox's spec sheet says a-c (dimension A) for a 32mm fork w/ 140mm of travel is 510.9mm (370.9+140) +/- 5mm, and 520.9mm (370.9+150) for a 150mm travel fork. I assumed this is at sag, but not totally sure on that. Note 2 does say "based on medium rider weight air pressure setting". Pressure would make no difference for a fully extended/un-compressed shock, so there is slight implication that dimension A is at sag.
> 
> Do not take my word for it. Look at the drawings and develop your own conclusions.


Sag for a 140mm fork is 35mm @ 25%. So, a sagged 140mm fork that is 525mm A2C should be 487mm. So, it is definitively not a sagged dimension... unless they mean 10% that gives you 511mm.

Fox Floats (I don't know and I don't want to guess for TALAS) have a coil negative spring. So, theoretically, if you pump enough you can compress the negative spring and hence, extend the fork. Worth the 10mm??? Who knows?

I think Fox drawings should be correct (because frame manufacturers have to design around them) and they're indeed shorter. But best bet is for someone who has one of the thousands of units sold to date pulls out a tape measure and tell us which is correct.

I did for my Revelation 150mm and it's inside tolerance for RS spec @ 530mm (527 is spec'ed)

My 2008 160mm Nixon is 545mm. 5mm longer than spec'ed.


----------



## kirkbrode (May 20, 2010)

It would still be awesome for someone who has one to pull out a tape measure and measure it, as Warp said.


----------



## crips (Jan 9, 2007)

To clarify this situation I sent an email to Fox and the reply was as follows:

Fox 140mm: 510mm
Fox 150mm: 520mm

therefore I guess that 525mm for a 140mm fork is including headset lower stack height.

So is there a difference of 19mm between a Fox 140mm and a RS Reveletion 150mm forks?


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

crips said:


> To clarify this situation I sent an email to Fox and the reply was as follows:
> 
> Fox 140mm: 510mm
> Fox 150mm: 520mm
> ...


Double verify the 140 Fox.

I have a 2008 140mm Talas and I get 510 (511 could be) with forks at full extension. Fox is right on the money.


----------



## johnski (May 19, 2011)

The a/c of the 2010 Rock Shox Recon Race RL 26er is 470mm...according to the stats on my Black Forest from the Focus website.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Are the AC lengths for the 2011 RS Revelation 150 different between the 15mm axle and 20mm axle versions? Does anyone have the lengths handy?


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I would imagine no difference in ac length between a 15 $ 20mm axle because you measure at the center of the axle.


My question is how much does the wheel base change with the change in head angle? Anyone know?


----------



## jaltura (Aug 29, 2011)

*Fork suggestion for an old SC Blur?*

New to the forum and looks like I found the right thread. Hoping maybe someone can suggest a fork (something a few years old that I might find online) for a 2002 Blur (I guess they call it a "classic" these days). I don't even know where to begin when it comes to sizing the thing, and I need something quick to replace the original Marz I bought it with (drop outs cracked), but don't want anything too spendy as I'm hoping to get a new bike in 6 months. Anybody have some advice? Thanks.


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Good thread. How about some data on the cheaper forks that people would be upgrading from?? You've got the Darts covered, but how about Suntour, etc.


Manufacturer: Suntour
Model Year:2011
Model:XCR-LO-29
Travel:100mm
Axle to Crown Length: 536mm

I measured mine at 53 centimeters then found it listed here at 536 mm. 
SR Suntour XCR Suspension Fork 100mm 29" Black 1 1/8" Threadless - New York's Oldest and Largest Bike Store

Good thing I found this thread. I was looking at ordering a 100 mm fox to replace it. It looks Like I may snag a Fox 29er Talas 140mm and be much closer to maintaining the original handling Characteristics

Sounds like the statement about no need to list a cheap fork that someone would actually upgrade from was incorrect. If I simply went with a 100mm Fox thinking it would be close I would be like 40mm shorter.


----------



## liftmys10 (Feb 22, 2006)

crips said:


> To clarify this situation I sent an email to Fox and the reply was as follows:
> 
> Fox 140mm: 510mm
> Fox 150mm: 520mm
> ...


I just measured several times Dimension "A" per the CAD drawing as shown here http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/pdf/2011_Fox_32_USER_SPEC_RevA.pdf
On my 2005 Float R 130mm Fork, I'm getting 510mm. The fork is off my bike and i'm a Land Surveyor, using a steel tape that measures in millimeters I also verified Dimension B and I'm getting 486mm

My triple check was taking out all the air and compressing the fork till it bottoms out. I am getting 135mm of travel.

Does this mean i actually have a 140mm fork and the "130mm" sticker is in error?? No wonder I lost the race!


----------



## YoMontare (Oct 18, 2006)

This thread gave me some insight into my issue. I have a Gemini tandem. Non-suspension corrected with a Judy DH. I want to replace this fork with something with disk brake and also would like to lower the front end, shorter axle to crown length. I did a crude measurement of the Judy DH and it appears to already be on the low side. Are there any options of finding a fork that is lower than 450?


----------



## Alpha-Q (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone with the manitou drake 29er?


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

*Lefty 100mm PBR A2C*

I´d like to upgrade my bike and assemble Lefty 100mm PBR on it. I was not able to find info about the axle to crown lenght for this fork, though. I´ve found that 110mm Lefty is 475mm. Do you think 100mm travel Lefty A2C lenght would be 465mm?


----------



## vencacampa (Mar 20, 2009)

You can try to ask on that info some ebay seller. There is plenty of Lefty's for sale right now. Anyway, nice bike you riding! I just find your picture searching on mtbr. Did you find those ZTR 650 rims? May be I can help you wuth that. I'm riding 29er full suspension now and really like it! 650 wheels should fit almost any 26" frame if you use thiny tires.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*How to figure out which A/C a frame was designed to use...*

I would be curious about interpreting the A/C measurement from a frame manufacturer. For instance, if I go to the geometry page at Salsa Cycles to read about the Dos Niner, it says: _* Fork is not included. Fork measurements listed are for an *average* 80mm 29" suspension fork_

Then, in the geometry chart, they list the fork length measurement as 468mm. Not sure if their definition of "fork length" equates to what we are calling A/C in this thread.

If I measure my 2008 Reba Race A/C from center of the skewer axle to the top of the crown on the backside, I get 489mm (which is about what others report for the REBA 29"er A/C 80mm fork - I've seen 486-489, but my year model 2008 is listed by RockShox with a 490mm "crown to axle" as RockShox calls it). If I measure to the bottom of the crown instead of the top, I get the 468mm. Whether that is coincidence or not with the 468mm Salsa "fork length" measurement - I don't know. By the way, my rigid Karate Monkey fork has an A/C of 468mm. So perhaps Salsa is using the "sagged" measurement for the "fork length".



I notice a Fox 80mm 29"er fork has about 9mm or so less in the A/C measurement compared to the 80mm REBA. And a similar difference between 100mm models (looks like about a 6-9mm difference based on who is measuring and which models).

Last question. The chart above shoes the fork offset as 44mm, yet I run an older fork with 38mm of offset. If purchasing a newer fork, what changes would I notice running a fork with the newer offset (closer to the chart's number of 44mm that is) compared to the older 38mm offset?

TIA on interpreting all of this for me.

BB


----------



## MPH_66 (Dec 26, 2011)

Manufacturer: Manitou
Model Year:2011
Model:Minute Pro
Travel:100mm
Axle to Crown Length: 475mm (my measurement)

Manitou's published length is 478, so I'd say that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Manufacturer: Nishiki? I think RST or Suntour because its an elastomer fork.
Model Year: 2003/4?
Model: Bigfoot 29er
Travel:80mm? 
Axle to Crown Length 18cm.
Other info: Its the standard fork you get with a Z-29.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> Manufacturer: Nishiki? I think RST or Suntour because its an elastomer fork.
> Model Year: 2003/4?
> Model: Bigfoot 29er
> Travel:80mm?
> ...


You are measuring it wrong. Axle to crown height is the distance from the center of the wheels axle to the top of the fork crown (the point where it enters the frames head tube).


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

Lyric 170 555 mm


----------



## theskyking (May 6, 2012)

Any updates to this chart for modern shocks?


----------



## TheBikeMechanic (Oct 26, 2009)

Specialized
2007-2010
Epic E100
100mm
Axle to Crown Length: 481mm (stock)

Specialized
2007-2010
Stumpjumper S120
120mm
Axle to Crown Length: 501mm (stock)


Specialized
2007-2009
Enduro SL
150mm
Axle to Crown Length: 541mm
Custom Work: stock out of the box (note: dust wipers are not compatible with later E160 models)

Specialized
2007-2009
Enduro XL
150mm
Axle to Crown Length: 545mm

Specialized 
2010-2011
Enduro E160
160mm
Axle to Crown Length: 541mm

X-Fusion
2010
Vengance
170mm
Axle to Crown Length: 570mm


----------



## likesbikes (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for doing this, it has helped me tremendously.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

theskyking said:


> Any updates to this chart for modern shocks?


?? There's a lot of modern forks listed, just 'cause the manufacture changes the stickers does not mean the length changes.


----------



## frenk (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought I posted my compilation, but I didn't. Some forks are already listed but others are new. It took quite a bit of effort (and mixed results) calling, emailing and looking around for specifications. http://forums.mtbr.com/8582520-post18.html


----------



## Juza72 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone know the a2c of 2012 Lefty 29er XLR (100mm)? Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jalea (Nov 26, 2006)

Juza72 said:


> Anyone know the a2c of 2012 Lefty 29er XLR (100mm)? Much appreciated, thanks.


The Cannondale 29er leftys are are revalved 120mm 26ers I believe. The 120mm is 490mm A2C.

The 26" MAX PBRs and XLR's are not factory revalved, but can be revalved with a kit down to 110mm for 29ers and their A2C is 510mm.


----------



## ringoanny (Jul 4, 2012)

*shocks*

need help choosing a front shock, v brake compatilable, stiff and made for jumping, any advice would be helpfull


----------



## manchu6 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm saying hi so I can create a new thread specfic to me.


----------



## Dogbane (Jul 28, 2012)

Extremely helpful.


----------



## teddyuk (Aug 26, 2012)

Any rigid fork with 1" steerer, 430-450 a-c, and v-brake compatible?

Thanks


----------



## vegan_warrior (Aug 22, 2012)

2013 Rockshox XC 28 TK 80mm Travel, 29" wheel - 483mm


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Measured 2009 Fox Talas 150 (15mm axle open bath).
522mm
It has additional 2-3 mm that you can force open, but they bounce back like some kind of negative spring.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

*2012 list of fork axle to crown lengths and rake*

This list is from frenk in the following post:
http://forums.mtbr.com/8582520-post18.html

29" Forks
================================================== ====

=== Fox ===

F29 80mm: 480.8/44
F29 100mm: 500.8/44
F29 120mm: 520.8/44

F29 G2 100mm: 510/51
F29 G2 80mm: 490/51

=== RockShox ===

pre-2009 Reba 29 80mm: 489/38
pre-2009 Reba 29 100mm: 509/38
Reba 29 80mm: 486/46
Reba 29 100mm: 506/46

Reba 29 G2 80mm: ?/51
Reba 29 G2 100mm: ?/51

Recon 29 80mm: 486/46
Recon 29 100mm: 506/46

Revelation 29 120mm: 528/46
Revelation 29 130mm: 538/46
Revelation 29 140mm: 548/46

SID 29 80mm: 486/46
SID 29 90mm: 496/46
SID 29 100mm: 506/46

=== Manitou ===

Minute 29 80mm: 490/47.60
Minute 29 100mm: 510/47.60
Minute 29 120mm: 530/47.60

Tower 29 80mm: 490/48
Tower 29 100mm: 510/48
Tower 29 120mm: 530/48

=== Bontrager ===

Switchblade 29: 465/38

=== DT Swiss ===

XMM 29 100mm: 503/45
XMM 29 129mm: 523/45

XRR 470: 470/42

=== RST ===

M-29 80mm: 490/43
M-29 100mm: 510/43

=== Marzocchi ===

Corsa SL 29 80mm: 489.2/44
Corsa SL 29 100mm: 509.2/44
Corsa SL 29 120mm: 529.2/44

Corsa SL LR 29 80mm: 491.5/44
Corsa SL LR 29 100mm: 511.5/44
Corsa SL LR 29 120mm: 531.5/44

Corsa SL RC 29 80mm: 489.2/44
Corsa SL RC 29 100mm: 509.2/44
Corsa SL RC 29 120mm: 529.2/44

=== Niner ===

Carbon Rigid: 470/45
pre-2009 Carbon Rigid: 490/39

Steel Rigid: 470/45
pre-2009 Steel Rigid: 490/39

=== Surly ===

Karate-Monkey: 468/43

=== Cannondale ===

Lefty 100mm: 470/46
Lefty 110mm: 475/46
Lefty 130mm: 500/46
Lefty 140mm: 510/46

=== White Brothers ===

Rock Solid 425: 425/44
Rock Solid 445: 445/44
Rock Solid 465: 465/44

Loop 80mm: ?/?
Loop 100mm: ?/?
Loop 110mm: ?/?
Loop 120mm: ?/?
Loop 130mm: ?/?
Loop 140mm: ?/?

Snowpack 450: 450/?
Snowpack 468: 468/?

Groove 180mm: ?/?
Groove 200mm: ?/?

Magic 80mm: ?/?
Magic 110mm: ?/?

Fluid 110: 503/44
Fluid 135: 528/44
Fluid 150: 543/44

IMV 80mm: 480/44
IMV 100mm: 500/44

F135 135mm: 535/43

=== Salsa ===

CroMoto Grande 29er (80mm-corrected): 468/45
Enabler: 468/45

=== Pace ===

RC29 100mm: 510/40

=== Vassago ===

Odis: 467/45

=== Maverick ===

DUC32 115mm: 520/47.3
SC32 86mm: 494/39.7

=== Vicious Cycles ===

29" rim brake: 470/38

=== SR Suntour ===

Epicon 100mm: 516/?
XCR 80/100mm: 481/?
XCT V3 80mm: 379/?
XCT V3 100mm: 382/?

=== On One ===

Carbon 29er Race: 450/38
Carbon Superlight (alu crown): 470/47


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

'13 RockShox SID RCT3 Solo Air Fork 120mm 29" A-C is ???

Various retail sites list it as 506, but also have the 100mm as 506 :skep:


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Ive checksd a couple of sites and they have the axle to crown listed as 525mm.


----------



## Renard_Rouge (Sep 20, 2005)

Do you know the AC of a Float 34 2014 in 160 mm ?

Thanks


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Any data on the 150mm variant of RockShox Sektor?


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

nm, figured it out: the 15mm axle 150mm travel variant is spec'd at 529 +/- 5mm.


----------



## Fat Urkel (May 9, 2013)

Anyone have Rock Shox link to A to C lengths for all their forks?


----------



## nallacious (Oct 17, 2010)

Fat Urkel said:


> Anyone have Rock Shox link to A to C lengths for all their forks?


All Specification Sheets | Bike Help Center | FOX

For a 27.5 wheel, I want to compare the Pike, Fox 32 and 34, and MRP for 120mm and 130mm fork travels to install on the Pivot Mach 4 medium I have on order. I am interested in comparing weight and axle-to-crown length mostly.

For MRP I can only find their main page, which only says "WEIGHT: 4.3 lbs. for 26/27.5", 4.4 lbs. for 29"; AXLE-TO-CROWN HEIGHT: 553mm for 170mm 26/27.5", 558mm for 150mm 29."

For Pike this is all I can find so far: 1861g (4.10 lb)


----------



## Horacek (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know what the Mazzorchi 350 (27.5/160mm) forks A2c height is?


----------



## Odin802 (Nov 12, 2015)

Im looking to get a new pair of downhill forks for my bike but i have to get a thru bolt hub for my front wheel. They state that the crown pitch is 140mm but i have no idea what length hub I need to get; a 110mm hub, 100mm hub?


----------



## gojira73 (Dec 12, 2011)

=== White Brothers ===

Loop TCR 29er 80mm: 489mm
Loop TCR 29er 100mm: 509mm
Loop TCR 29er 120mm: 529mm
Loop TCR 29er 130mm: 539mm
Loop TCR 29er 140mm: 549mm

From here, with rakes etc. specs all there too: 
http://www.cyen-bicycles.com/files/LOOP-FORK-LIST-Sheet1.pdf


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi guys I havea doubt.
Right now I have a 2009 Rock Shox SID Race 26' 100mm. I would like to trade it for a Magura TS8 100mm.
Right now the 27.5' prices are cheaper than 26. The axle crown difference is 13mm.
Do you think it will hurt? My frame is a 2012 Trek Elite 9.9SSL
I don't plan on converting it to 27.5' (at least for now).


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pocket typing*

Deleted


----------



## Jarvismcjiggle (Apr 16, 2017)

edit


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Is this list still being maintained?


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

My new DVO Sapphire 29er forks with 140mm travel (although look 150mm in box not mounted nor ridden yet) are 550mm axle to crown height.

Hope this is of use/help to others


----------



## bikingben8000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone know a short AC 27.5 fork / around 480? Would also consider adjustable travel..


----------



## vaappu79 (Mar 24, 2018)

Rockshox recon or reba 100mm travel are around that.
There aren't that many internally adjustible forks.
At least without changing the airshaft.
Suntour have few and that is because they use a coil spring as negative spring.
Other manufactors use self balancing air spring as negative spring so travel change can be done only by changing the airshaft.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Manufacturer: Extreme Shox (EXT)
Model: ERA 
Torque Cap Compatible: Yes
General Dimensions:


----------

